# Alaska    (more pics added)



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I have always to go, and finally the opertunity came, my Dad called me up one night and said we're going to Alaska.......so needless to say I was shocke!!!  We stayed in the Awesome state for 2 weeks traveling and fishing, pretty much taking in all the beauty that it has to offer. TV and PICS will never do Alaska justice. I HIGHLY recommend going if you ever have the chance.  Just a few pics I got with my iphone. I had the camera as well (the really good ones are on it) Figured I'd post these pretty quick like. Hope ya'll enjoy , and thanks for lookin!!!

Oh yeah forgot to mention, I managed to take 408 pics with the camera, and 260 with my phone.....and still missed alot of good shots.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful! 

Me & my husband wanna go to Alaska!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome, bro!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 4, 2012)

*Great shots!*

I hope you'll post some from your camera, yet these i-phone shots are incredible! Thanks for sharing a corner of this world I hope me and my wife will see someday.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 4, 2012)

Amazing photo's.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love to experience that before I depart this earth.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 4, 2012)

You'll enjoy the memory and those pictures for a lifetime. Very nice.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 4, 2012)

Just beautiful country,that caribou rack shot is awesome.Great shots


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful place !!! Would love to go before my time ends here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Incredible shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice!  I want to go!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 4, 2012)

To: Those that say they want to visit Alaska before they are gone.

My dad said the same thing, all I can tell you if you have the slightest bit of opertunity to go.......take it, I would say its worth finacing a trip (WELL WORTH IT).   If you have too. 


About the camera pics, soon as i get a chance to edit some of them (make them smaller to fit on here)  I'll gladly postm for ya'll to see


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 4, 2012)

*MORE PICS (from the camera)*

Heres just a small portion of the pics I got on the camera. Once again thanks for lookin and I hope ya'll like'm.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 4, 2012)

More very cool shots!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2012)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## quinn (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome shootin!Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 4, 2012)

Great pics!  I've got to make that trip!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 5, 2012)

Truly an awesome place! Have been there several times and hope to go back with my sons...........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2012)

More beautiful shots!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 5, 2012)

Youre taking me next time?!

Beautiful country!
My grandmother went about 8 years ago. Said the only regret she had is she waited too late in life to be able to go out and enjoy the land excursions.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Youre taking me next time?!
> 
> Beautiful country!
> My grandmother went about 8 years ago. Said the only regret she had is she waited too late in life to be able to go out and enjoy the land excursions.



Thats kinda the same reason my dad wanted to hurry up and go.  Definatley can be rough if you get off the pavement


----------



## Shug (Sep 5, 2012)

Awsome country


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful country and you certainly did a great job capturing it's beauty.  
Definitely a stop on the bucket list.  Till I get there, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 5, 2012)

Now that looks like a super neat trip!  And you got some cool shots to help remember your first trip to Alaska!


----------



## Pat Tria (Sep 7, 2012)

I took the entire family earlier this summer. Went on the cruise and then went inland up to Denali. Words and pictures can't describe the pristine beauty. The Hubbard Glacier was a just a spectacular sight with incredible sounds!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 7, 2012)

Pat Tria said:


> I took the entire family earlier this summer. Went on the cruise and then went inland up to Denali. Words and pictures can't describe the pristine beauty. The Hubbard Glacier was a just a spectacular sight with incredible sounds!



Sounds like We might have followed the same track you and your family went on. Your right about the glacier sounds.........constantly talkin to ya!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 7, 2012)

That's on my bucket list for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 8, 2012)

Love those bears!


----------



## irishredneck (Sep 10, 2012)

I lived up in North Pole, AK outside Fairbanks back in 2010 for 7 months. Beautiful place, -52F was the coldest day we had while I was there. Love the pics.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome shots!! Alaska is a beautiful place and you captured it well! You've got a great eye for composition.  Love that 3rd shot with the caribou antlers!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 11, 2012)

JasonF said:


> Awesome shots!! Alaska is a beautiful place and you captured it well! You've got a great eye for composition.  Love that 3rd shot with the caribou antlers!!



Thanks, I had my Wifes camera, once I figured out all the different features it offers. I just used my imagination. Thanks again.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

My co-worker has lived in Alaska twice and he says it's a place everyone needs to see at least once in their lifetime. Hope I can one day.


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool shots, so glad you had a great trip.  I recognize a couple of those places, She is a great place for sure.

John I.


----------

